# Alternative zur eingebauten Windows-Dateisuche?



## josDesign (12. Juni 2007)

Gibt es professionelle Suchprogramme alternativ zum Windows-Explorer-Suchprogramm?

Ich brauche jedenfalls auch die Möglichkeit, dass ich so wie bei der Standartsuche eine gefundene Datei mittels Drag'n'Drop in Programme ziehen kann. (Mp3's zB nach WinAmp oder BPM-Studio beim Auflegen im Lokal) Oder .ai Dateien für Illustrator.

Hat jemand vielleicht einen guten Tipp für mich?

Liebe Grüße
Jos


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Juni 2007)

Hi

Wenn du XP nutzt, installier doch die Windows Desktop Search.


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (12. Juni 2007)

alternativ gibt es auch eine Desktop suche von google!
ist glaub ich bei diesem Widgets packet dabei! einfach mal nach googlen


----------



## Haselnusspraline (13. Juni 2007)

Ich habe auf der Arbeit auch das Suchprogramm von Google. Es beschränkt sich dabei nicht nur auf das Suchen von Dateien auf deinem Rechner, sondern es durchsucht auch direkt das Internet nach deinem Suchbegriff. Außerdem kannst du dir auch noch zusätzliche Tools installieren, die dein Google Desktop evtl. für dich sinnvoll erweitern.


----------

